# Looking for Responsible Toy and/or Miniature Poodle Breeders in the Northeast



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm interested in finding a reputable breeder for a toy/miniature poodle. Does anyone know of any good breeders in the Northeast?

I'm mainly interested in red poodles but am open to other colors. My main concern is finding a breeder that does health/genetic testing. I've done some research but many of the breeders I have found are outside this region. Typically I would be fine traveling further but with the pandemic, I can only travel by car to surrounding states (I live in NYC).


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Well, here is our list of breeders by geographic location, courtesy of Rose N Poos: 








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com




A breeder that comes to mind that I have been looking into is Light N Lively. They breed mini poodles, and live in NY state.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Check out Rodell Toy Poodles in western Connecticut.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I got my beautiful boy from Rod Connors of Rodell Toy Poodles
he breeders silvers, white, cream and apricot


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks! I will definitely check out Rodell's and Light N Lively.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Has anyone heard about RedTeddy Pups in Ancram, NY?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I looked at the RedTeddy web site. Can't say I would recommend them. Rodell and Light N Lively are much, much, much better breeders.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MMM18 said:


> Has anyone heard about RedTeddy Pups in Ancram, NY?


I'm struggling to make sense of their website, to be honest. I can't really tell what sort of business they're running.

They appear to have multiple locations, one of which is in Washington state, where I am. So I did some digging, and it looks like "RedTeddy West" (as they call it) began breeding their only dam when she was still a puppy herself. They say it was an accident.

The website also mentions a RedTeddy Pacific NW Farm (not sure if that's the same location) and a RedTeddy Ranch. Their NY location (the Ranch?) has 11 adult dogs onsite, according to a 2018 inspection by the Department of Agriculture. 

Nothing inherently wrong with any of that, of course. But I would proceed carefully, requesting pedigree clarification where warranted, seeing proof of all health testing, and doing your due diligence to ensure all their poodles (adults and puppies, at all their locations) are being treated like poodles and not livestock.

Side note: Their website mentions that one of their sires is "intimidated" by larger dogs. This seems like an odd trait to mention in their marketing materials, but points for honesty, I suppose.  I would want to know more about his temperament and also meet him, if possible. "Intimidated" to me sounds like a euphemism for reactive. His pedigree also doesn't match his description. Possibly just a website admin error?

Also be aware that RedTeddy breeds doodles (check out their Facebook page, if you've not already). This is a dealbreaker for many poodle lovers.

Did you make any progress with Rodell or Light N Lively?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

DiMarnique's Miniature Poodles







www.dimarniques.com









Eriand Poodles | Long Island Poodle Breeder


Eriand Poodles | Poodle Breeder | Miniature Poodle Puppies | Standard Poodle Puppies | Poodle Breeder Long Island | AKC Poodle Puppies




www.eriandpoodles.com






https://silvabirchpoodle.com/










Silvabirch Poodles


Silvabirch Poodles. 2,630 likes · 27 talking about this. We are an AKC Breeder of Merit of toy poodles and we show in conformation, agility and obedience/rally.




www.facebook.com


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I'm struggling to make sense of their website, to be honest. I can't really tell what sort of business they're running.
> 
> They appear to have multiple locations, one of which is in Washington state, where I am. So I did some digging, and it looks like "RedTeddy West" (as they call it) began breeding their only dam when she was still a puppy herself. They say it was an accident.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The reviews I read of the place seemed good but I'll also admit that when I saw the website it made me wonder if it was really a puppy mill. Also, I couldn't get a clear idea of the health testing they do from the site just that the dogs have AKC pedigrees, which it seems like puppy mill dogs do too.

Light N Lively only seems to have black or white poodles and at this point I'm leaning more toward a red/apricot one. However, I reached out to Rodell's and have not heard back.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> DiMarnique's Miniature Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It looks like DiMarnique's has red poodles. I'll have to reach out to them for more information.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

MMM18 said:


> The reviews I read of the place seemed good


As a general caution, testimonials or independent reviews on Google, Yelp, etc, from happy owners doesn't mean they're informed owners. I didn't even know what there is to learn, to become an informed owner, until I started my search for my fourth poodle in 2002. I'm still learning. 

This is my current definition of what being informed means:
I would want to find a breeder who is doing this because they love the breed. 
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better. 
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract. 
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them. 
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety, will do the testing before breeding and will breed with care to that and future generations.
They will know the personalities of each pup in a litter, to better match families. 
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them. 

Any puppy or dog can be a wonderful and well loved family companion. It takes more than that to make a breeder a quality breeder.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I also completely understand having color preferences. I love the silvers, the browns, and the reds. I have a black and a cream .

I don't know what you know about the genetics of poodle coat colors, but, what you see is not always what you end up with. Many colors, including reds, are fading colors.

This site has a lot of color information, if you're interested. There are other sites which go into the genetics of it all.
POODLE COAT COLORS: OVERVIEW OF ALL COLORS


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> I also completely understand having color preferences. I love the silvers, the browns, and the reds. I have a black and a cream .
> 
> I don't know what you know about the genetics of poodle coat colors, but, what you see is not always what you end up with. Many colors, including reds, are fading colors.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'm going to read through all of that. My last dog was a red poodle who became more of an apricot after a couple of years. At the time, the change wasn't that noticeable but looking back at photos now, it's pretty astonishing how much it changed.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a pup from Light n Lively, and highly recommend this breeder. Gracie is 22 months now, is smart, sweet, and eveything I was looking for....and more that I didn’t even know I wanted! Joan breeds blacks and whites. Gracie Is black but has a mismark fault (a white blaze) that disqualified her from conformation. Normally, her pups are all solid colors, Gracie was unusual. It didn’t matter to me as I wasn’t interested in conformation showing. The mismark doesn’t matter in agility.

Gracie is an incredible dog in so many ways. I am over the top thrilled with her, and with my choice of a breeder. She has a wonderful disposition, loves all dogs, kids, and people, and travels easily. Very healthy, eats anything, and has gorgeous conformation.

She is also shaping up to be quite a nice agility dog. She is fast and fearless and at just shy of two years of age, has incredible focus in the ring. She is a pleasure to train and just received her open standard title in AKC this weekend. She will compete in the Excellent level at our next trial, pretty good for not being two years old yet, and starting her career in the middle of a pandemic!

She does have a good energy level, but also a nice “off switch.” She is quite the cuddler and very much a lap dog. Just love this little girl. And did I mention that her coat is like black velvet, so thick and soft. OK, you can probably see that I am obsessed with her! I’ll stop now, lol.

I attached a few pics, happy to answer any questions.

ETA: Light n Lively is in Staten Island, just a ferry away


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Carolinek said:


> I have a pup from Light n Lively, and highly recommend this breeder. Gracie is 22 months now, is smart, sweet, and eveything I was looking for....and more that I didn’t even know I wanted! Joan breeds blacks and whites. Gracie Is black but has a mismark fault (a white blaze) that disqualified her from conformation. Normally, her pups are all solid colors, Gracie was unusual. It didn’t matter to me as I wasn’t interested in conformation showing. The mismark doesn’t matter in agility.
> 
> Gracie is an incredible dog in so many ways. I am over the top thrilled with her, and with my choice of a breeder. She has a wonderful disposition, loves all dogs, kids, and people, and travels easily. Very healthy, eats anything, and has gorgeous conformation.
> 
> ...


She's adorable! Is she a miniature?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This is Leonard a Rodell's toy








Try PM ing Rod Connors via Facebook, be specific about what you are looking for, not just color but temperament and life style.
I had very specific requirements, but mine didn't have to do with sex or color but temperament and weight, an easy keeper and over 4 pounds and over 16 weeks when coming home, I work and cannot risk hypoglycemia in a puppy even though I had a dog Walker come mid day with Leonard.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

MMM18 said:


> She's adorable! Is she a miniature?


Yes, she is an in size miniature, 15 lbs and 13 7/8 inches at the withers.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Has anyone heard of Lujans Poodles on Long Island? 

I've called several of the above breeders but haven't heard back from many of them. I'm hearing they have all been swamped with calls/emails of people inquiring about puppies. So, I'm trying to find more places to reach out to.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am from Long Island and have never heard of Lujan's. I don't think I have ever seen one of their pups either and I show in companion sports and teach obedience classes here.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Based solely on the website, I see no mention of health testing of the sire's or dam's, and an independent search on OFA brings up only one name of a pup born in 2001 https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=lujans

They really have very little useful info on their site. If health tested parents are important to you, they don't seem to be a best option for you. 

I gave you a part of my breeder checklist earlier in this thread. Here's the whole thing:

My Personal Breeder Requirements

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these criteria are important in choosing a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

Breeding Program 
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed
! they limit breeding to one to two breeds
! they limit breeding to only a few litters per year *

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
AKC Registry Lookup
https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/store/search/dog_lookup.cfm?returnpage=undefined&_=2770
! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing by exam such as annual eye, hips, patellas
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see http://vipoodle.org/health/health-related-publications/
and OFA Lookup https://www.ofa.org/look-up-a-dog

Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
does the contract/guarantee/warranty rule out covering conditions the parents should have been tested for
do you fully understand the terms of any contract/guarantee/warranty and can you live with them
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"


! Anything not found on a public online site should be provided by breeder before buying.

* Many people prefer small scale breeders because they feel the puppies will have better socialization and it's very unlikely to be a puppy mill-like operation.
This doesn't mean that larger scale breeders can't do things right. The breeder of record may not be hands on with every pup or poodle on the place but they should make sure that all the quality of life and attention are paid to all their dogs.

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.

Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks @Rose n Poos for doing some digging on them. I'm going to keep reaching out to breeders and see. This process is a lot more difficult than I expected but I'm hearing that with the pandemic and people being home more often, the breeders are getting swamped with calls for puppies, so I guess it's more difficult now than it usually is.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Has anyone heard of Laminin Poodles in NC?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't have any experience with them, but it looks like they do lots of enrichment with the puppies, which I love. Regular grooming, too. As long as they're doing these things in a fun, positive way, I'd consider that a huge plus.

Will it be possible for you to go visit? With covid travel restrictions in place in many states, I don't imagine that would be easy right now.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

@PeggyTheParti Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to visit any of these breeders that I'm considering. At least not for the near future.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

MMM18 said:


> Has anyone heard of Laminin Poodles in NC?


I looked at them recently and I'd say they warrant follow up. I like a lot of what I read.

I can't find a website, FB isn't ideal for presenting the kind of info I look for, but I did find the GoodDog listing.





Laminin Poodles in North Carolina | Poodle puppies | Good Dog


Get to know Laminin Poodles in North Carolina. See puppy photos, reviews, health information. Easy to apply. Find the best Poodle for you.




www.gooddog.com





They mention health testing, GD rates them as excellent on health testing levels but I don't find results in OFA, at least not under the Laminin name.

They're new to breeding but otherwise seem to have a lot of poodle experience. I think I'd ask who's lines they breed with/from, just for curiosity. That tells me who also has faith in them. 

Totally irrelevant, but I like the photos. The poodles in those pics look happy and cared for


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

.


----------



## Nigal1371 (May 5, 2021)

Do you know where i can find that information...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Nigal1371 said:


> Do you know where i can find that information...


Hi @Nigal1371. If you have general breeding-related questions, you can post them here:









Genetics, Testing, & Breeding


Poodle Breeding and Breeder discussion




www.poodleforum.com





Please just know this can be a sensitive topic and familiarize yourself with our forum rules before posting: The Rules - Updated

I also recommend reading through existing threads. You can use the “Search Community” field to search key words related to your specific interests.


----------

